# Suche Song aus Smart Werbung



## Hard2Met (20. September 2014)

Wer kennt diesen Song aus der aktuellen Smartwerbung?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmam_JaEZHM

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2014)

Steht mittlerweile als Kommentar darunter  .


----------



## Hard2Met (20. September 2014)

Ist leider ein anderer Song, der auch gut ist. Aber wie heißt dieser Song?


----------



## Scalon (20. September 2014)

Das original ist scheinbar das: "Gimme Some Lovin' " by Steve Winwood aber der Remix


----------



## Hard2Met (20. September 2014)

Findest? Ich finde die beiden Tracks haben keine Ähnlichkeit. Aber trotzdem danke für eure Bemühungen. Vielleicht kommen wir doch auf ein Ergebnis.


----------



## Scalon (20. September 2014)

Hard2Met schrieb:


> Findest? Ich finde die beiden Tracks haben keine Ähnlichkeit. Aber trotzdem danke für eure Bemühungen. Vielleicht kommen wir doch auf ein Ergebnis.



Da war der Finger schneller als das Hirn: das war bei mir der beste Google Treffer aber komplett angehört habe ich es nicht, Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Hard2Met (20. September 2014)

Haha. Soll schlimmeres geben .


----------

